# TAG-Heuer 6000....



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm looking for opinions and pictures of the 6000. In particular, the automatic cosc chronograph model. 

Anyone familiar with these ?

Do they look ok on big wrists ?
Are they reliable ?

I'd love to see some decent pics too..


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

:--s No one ?


----------



## EMSCPA (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought a TT 6000 chronometer, non-chronograph, a few months ago. It's been my favorite since I got it and have probably worn it like 6 out of 7 days a week. I think the finish is awesome especially the different kind of brushed areas on the divers bezel. I think the 6000 series was at the top of the Tag line when they were produced. I haven't posted a picture yet but it is only 39mm and the dial is quite small due to the divers bezel. So it does look pretty small on the wrist but I have puny wrists. When I bought mine they did have a 6000 chronograph version and I remember that it did look substantially bigger than my 3 hand version. My 6000 may look small on a larger wrist but I think the chronograph version would look fine on a big wrist, so I think you should go for it. It's really difficult to find information on the 6000 series and I get the impression that they may have not sold all that well. I don't understand this because any information you do get on-line seems to be very positive. I have gotten a chance to talk to people about this series and they all seem to like the watch. There does seeem to be people out there still walking around and really enjoying their Tag 6000. Good Luck


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

EMSCPA said:


> I bought a TT 6000 chronometer, non-chronograph, a few months ago. It's been my favorite since I got it and have probably worn it like 6 out of 7 days a week. I think the finish is awesome especially the different kind of brushed areas on the divers bezel. I think the 6000 series was at the top of the Tag line when they were produced. I haven't posted a picture yet but it is only 39mm and the dial is quite small due to the divers bezel. So it does look pretty small on the wrist but I have puny wrists. When I bought mine they did have a 6000 chronograph version and I remember that it did look substantially bigger than my 3 hand version. My 6000 may look small on a larger wrist but I think the chronograph version would look fine on a big wrist, so I think you should go for it. It's really difficult to find information on the 6000 series and I get the impression that they may have not sold all that well. I don't understand this because any information you do get on-line seems to be very positive. I have gotten a chance to talk to people about this series and they all seem to like the watch. There does seeem to be people out there still walking around and really enjoying their Tag 6000. Good Luck


:thanks
Thanks for the info. 
Yes, the 6000 and the S-EL, where the top ranges for TAG in the nineties. They were superseded by the Kirium and the Link ranges. I still love the look of the 6000 to this day. I think it's styling has aged better than the S-EL's....


----------



## jsshackel (Jan 20, 2008)

pure said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking for opinions and pictures of the 6000. In particular, the automatic cosc chronograph model.
> 
> Anyone familiar with these ?
> ...


I have a 6000 Professional, quartz non-chrono model. To me, one of the nicest-looking watches TAG Heuer (or anyone else) ever produced. Especially love the thick, heavy bracelet links, and combines in appearance wonderfully with the case/bezel design. I've never seen a watch bracelet I like better or is more comfortable to wear. Also own an Omega Speedmaster Automatic, and the bracelet on it frankly feels and looks almost cheesy in comparison. Bought a Ladies 6000 with the 18k solid gold accents for my wife, and also an AquaRacer with diamonds. She wears both, but her 6000 puts the AquaRacer to shame in appearance. Very nice quality watches, and look expensive without being flashy or gaudy (which seems to be the trend nowadays). Mine is 42mm across the case face including the crown. The diver's bezel does make the face look a bit smaller than some, like my Speedmaster, but I actually prefer the appearance since I have fairly small wrists.


----------



## bemmer (Jan 20, 2008)

hi,

i am an avid fan of the tag heuer 6000 series. partly because it was my first tag (6000 series professional men full size 18k/ss), also because to me its the best looking tag so far.

To my knowledge, the 6000 series is the only series that no replica was made. Not good ones anyway that is hard to tell apart from the original. the only replica that vaguely similar to the 6000 series can be found at watch-ebay.com, and even there they dont list it as 6000 series, just a generic tag heuer 200m water resistant.

compare this fact to other tag heuer watch. Link, carera, sel, monaco, monza, slr, formula1, aquaracer, you name it, i've seen replicas of it. good replicas that would take a good effort to distinguished from the real one. 6000 series, not yet and hopefully not in the future. The replica at watch-ebay vaguely similar to 6000 series in the bezel design and part of the bracelet design. The body, the face, the bracelet attachment to the body, all are very different with the real one.

The tag 6000 series was the top of the range during its time, and the bracelet design was such that it would surely stand apart from other watches. the 18k/ss series has got solid 18k gold accents (not plated).

In terms of size, the 6000 series comes in 3 size, men fullsize (42mm including crown), mid size (38mm) and ladies size (31mm).

in terms of operating mechanism, they come in 3 type as well, 
professional (battery operated), 
automatic
and chronometer (with certiificate)

The Men full size also comes with chronograph in professional (battery operated) and chronometer (I've seen 1 xample, not sure whether it was originally done or modified by the owner).

In terms of material, they come in stainless steel, combination of 18k and stainless steel, and all 18k gold.

in term of bracelet, thay comes with stainless steel bracelet, 18k/ss bracelet, and leather band.

the face comes in multiple color, such as gold, silver, white, blue, green, grey and I've seen black.

the bezel has 2 type / design. the original one (early 90's) comes with small black lines and black numbering all around the bezel, and the newer one (late 90's and early 2000's) with less line, and the lines and numbering are not blackened.

Price wise, I have been bidding for them at ebay.
early last year I managed to win 2 full men size 6000 series chronograph professional, in 18k/ss with matching 18k/ss bracelet, for roughly 900usd each.
Last week I bought from ebay, a mid size 6000 series, again 18k/ss with matching 18k/ss bracelet, for 600usd.

the price of men full size, mid size and ladies size does differ although normally not as much as my example.

for comparison, the prize for a men full size stainless steel 6000 series professional with metal bracelet, should be around 500-600usd. the mid size around 400-550, and the ladies size around the same range.
chronograph stainless steel professional men size would be around the high $600-700 figures.
chronometer stainless steel men size around 700-800 range.

the 18k/ss model would be higher ofcourse.
- men full size with bracelet : 800-1100
- mid with bracelet : 600-900
-ladies size with bracelet : 500-700

Mind you, the bracelet are quite costly. So if the watch comes with leather band instead of bracelet, the price diff canbe quite substantial.

I've seen stainless steel bracelet sold at ebay for around 150usd, and 18k/ss n
bracelet for around 300usd.

anyway, just my 2 cents regarding the 6000 series. I think its the best choice of tag heuers, especially considering that you can be sure thats there's no replica around. 

cheers.

irwan.


----------



## jsshackel (Jan 20, 2008)

bemmer said:


> hi,
> 
> i am an avid fan of the tag heuer 6000 series. partly because it was my first tag (6000 series professional men full size 18k/ss), also because to me its the best looking tag so far.
> 
> ...


Good info. Does this mean that mine would date to the early 90's production model, since it has the black numbering and markers around the bezel dial? Was never sure of the approximate year since I bought mine second-hand. I've seen the ones with non-blackened markings on the bezel on eBay items and other watch sellers. If that old, makes me like it even better since it's still extremely accurate keeping time. :thanks


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

I always thought that the quartz models had the black markings on the bezel, and the autos had no markings at all :think:


----------



## EMSCPA (Nov 5, 2007)

My automatic chronometer has the numbers on the bezel but they're not black. The bezel numbers are raised and polished which looks really cool against the brushed bezel. Maybe you can date the 6000's based on the bezel numbers. I bought my 6000 from a Tag outlet store, where they have a lot of "new old stock" and discontinued models, so I knew that the watch is a few years old, but it's kind of bothering me that I can't get at least an approximate year of production. The model number on the back of the watch is WH5153-2. I've never heard any mention of the -2 in the model numbers so I thought maybe that dash followed by a number would be useful in dating the 6000's. So I called LVMH in New Jersey with the model number dash 2 , but she could only tell me that the 6000's were made from about the beginning of the 90's through 2004. But she also told me that my 3 hand chronometer is a Calbre 7 based on the ETA 2892. Not much information there but I just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

pure said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking for opinions and pictures of the 6000. In particular, the automatic cosc chronograph model.
> 
> Anyone familiar with these ?
> ...


Great thread and info contributed so far!

I had a 6000 Automatic/Chronometer Chronograph a few years back. I really liked the dial layout. The case was bigger and thicker than the 6000 Quartz Chronograph, probably due to the chunkier movement. I sold it for $1200. They retailed for almost $3k. The guy got a great deal

My TAG Heuer 2001-2002 General Catalog shows the Auto Chrono came with dial colors: White, Copper, Gray, and Blue.

The thing about the 6000s is the bracelet tend to be a little less rugged. I've seen a handful listed on ebay with broken bracelets. The defects were in the top sections (nearest the case) that could not be removed/repaired. The dealer catalog claims the men's bracelet is made of 255 individual pieces.

I regret selling it. It had a dark gray dial.

I have a 6000 Hakkonen Qtz Chrono in my collection now. It pretty cool with chrome registers and hands on a black dial.

I would consider the 6000s a collectible series for the TAG Heuer line.

If you find one, it would most likely need a movement service as it would be close to 4-5 years old.. unless the owner was diligent about maintenance. I think the service would approach $400US+ if you sent it to ProTime/TAG Service Center

I would agree on the cheesy, easy to spot 6000 replicas.

Re: Dating your 6000... the older (probably pre 1998-2000) 6000s have the model number ABOVE the embossed TAG Heuer emblem on the case back with the serial number below. Later 6000s have the both below the emblem.

I've attached a few QUICK snap shots of the catalog. Enjoy

Cheers

David
eBay Powerseller: TAG--Team


----------



## The Bid (Feb 28, 2008)

I believe I have this watch, although it looks different than all of the pictures in this thread. 

If anyone can help me identify and price it would be appreciated.

My watch is silver with 3 gold things sticking out of the right side. The part that changes the time when you unscrew it, and 2 other buttons that make the hands rotate around. This is a chronograph watch for sure, although Im not sure of the model. The band is solid gold, no filler, although its silver there are little gold rods screwed into the band. I know this because I sent it to Tag to have the thing fixed and they wanted 3500 for the band. The face of this watch is white, with very shiney gold markers. It has the regular time face, and 3 little circles. One at 10 o clock, one at 2 o clock, and one at 6 o clock. The Tag emblem is located in the upper middle part of the face at 12 o clock. Inside it says Professional on the left, and 200 meters on the right. The band clasps very neatly and there is a Tag emlem on the lower part of the head of the watch at 6 o clock right before the band. I was under the impression this was a 6000 series, but it doesnt fit any of the pictures I have seen here. The watch its self is extremely heavy, and the face is fairly large. I would date it around early 00, late 90s if I had to take a guess. Its in very good condition, normal wear. Thanks for any help


----------



## SSOOCH (Feb 24, 2008)

As far as dates go, I have a Tag Heuer 6000 series Professional Quartz (stainless with white bezel) That I personally bought in spring of 1998 from an authorized Tag Dealer in Salt Lake City, Fortier Jewelers. I still wear this watch everyday. It's a work horse. Believe it or not I've only had to change the battery on it once! I had Fortier check the seals and regular maintenance at the same time. But I've beat the living crap out of this watch and never had any issues. I finally got an additional Tag to add to my family of watches this past Christmas. It was a Monaco Vintage Gulf Edition. As incredible as the Monaco is, when I go to pick a watch for the day, I still reach for my 6000 quite a bit.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I concur with the comment about the bracelet being suspect. I have a quartz 6000, and the band just broke about two weeks ago. A new band is $850 from Tag. Research shows that this band is known to be defective. I am now looking for a generic band that would look good. I could buy a used watch on ebay for $400 to $700, but I would not trust the band. I wore it every day, at work and play.

I really like the look of my 6000, but don't think I will be getting another Tag as I am feeling a bit put out that a new band is that much.

Looking at an Oris TT1.


----------



## jazzzberry (Jun 27, 2009)

yup, the black lined bezel indicates early 1990's production.


----------



## jazzzberry (Jun 27, 2009)

confirmed,
I have 2 TH6000 chronograph, both are battery operated and 18k/ss model, and 1 has got the older type bezel with the blac lines, and 1 with the newer style bezel with no black lines.


----------



## Tickticktick (Apr 9, 2010)

I have the SS/18K quartz that I got on eBay. It's an early 90's - black numbers, serial and model number above and below the logo. I like the band and have not had any issues with it, but I don't beat the hell out of it either 

I think this string was last posted 2 years ago!! LOL


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought, and still own, a large 6000 SS/gold with metal band in the early 90's. I have an 8 inch wrist and wear XL gloves. A really nice watch to wear to the office but not my taste for shorts and tanning lotion.

I kicked myself for not buying the Chronometer when it came out a few years later.


----------



## Myck (Oct 27, 2010)

Is this authentic,.found it on ebay, and seller offering me to buy at 400USD,.model WH1215-K1,.model no. reflected at the bottom and serial at the top of the tag logo of the caseback,.before I agree, buy the item,.just want to ask if watch is authentic? price? old stock unworn?


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

Myck said:


> Is this authentic,.found it on ebay, and seller offering me to buy at 400USD,.model WH1215-K1,.model no. reflected at the bottom and serial at the top of the tag logo of the caseback,.before I agree, buy the item,.just want to ask if watch is authentic? price? old stock unworn?
> 
> View attachment 403139
> 
> ...


This is a TAG franken watch. It is a 6000 mid case with a non 6000 TAG Dial. The TAG crown may also not be correct for the 6000.

There have been quite a few 6000 mid cases sold a parts over the years. Heck, I've got 3 myself. I have seen a number frankenTAGs built with this case. Recently seen another with this same dial but with parts from at least 3 different TAG series. Was listed as correct, original.

The model number on the pictured TAG denotes a W (non chrono), H (6000), Quartz (1), Midsize (2), Steel Case (1), Blue Dial (5). No blue dial here.

I would even question the movement. Is it Original? Swiss? New?

I've seen this odd TAG dial over the years. It was never offered from the factory and never in any TAG catalog I've seen. I have seen stories about it being from a prototype model. Have also seen the prototype case alone and as a base for Franken TAGs. Don't have a pic though.

I wouldn't buy it, esp at $400.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Myck (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh men!,.thanks!,.you saved me from that blackhole,.hehehe,.I was searching this watch on the net and couldn't find a match,.Thanks a lot!


----------



## bemmer (Jan 20, 2008)

Myck said:


> Oh men!,.thanks!,.you saved me from that blackhole,.hehehe,.I was searching this watch on the net and couldn't find a match,.Thanks a lot!


Yes, in my opinion the facedial is never offered on the 6000 series. Although I have seen later model (with non blackened lines on the bezel) that comes with similar looking facedial (lare numbering on the facedial although not the same with the one on your picture).


----------



## caveat_emptor (Mar 17, 2011)

jsshackel said:


> I have a 6000 Professional, quartz non-chrono model. To me, one of the nicest-looking watches TAG Heuer (or anyone else) ever produced. Especially love the thick, heavy bracelet links, and combines in appearance wonderfully with the case/bezel design. I've never seen a watch bracelet I like better or is more comfortable to wear. Also own an Omega Speedmaster Automatic, and the bracelet on it frankly feels and looks almost cheesy in comparison. Bought a Ladies 6000 with the 18k solid gold accents for my wife, and also an AquaRacer with diamonds. She wears both, but her 6000 puts the AquaRacer to shame in appearance. Very nice quality watches, and look expensive without being flashy or gaudy (which seems to be the trend nowadays). Mine is 42mm across the case face including the crown. The diver's bezel does make the face look a bit smaller than some, like my Speedmaster, but I actually prefer the appearance since I have fairly small wrists.


hi we do have the same model of tag heuer 6000 midsize wh series
mine has a blue dial
wh5213

it looks exactly the same.







its blue...

but my question is. how come the serial number of my tag 6000 series has 8 digits number?
how to tell if what i have is fake?


----------



## Daimler (Jun 6, 2011)

Hai,

ik think this is the watch you are looking for with the double blue dial en and link bracelet sorry about the photos

















Daimler


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

caveat_emptor said:


> hi we do have the same model of tag heuer 6000 midsize wh series
> mine has a blue dial
> wh5213
> 
> ...


Happy to chime in here.

Your watch is a Certified Chronometer. On most, if not all TAGs these caseback reference the movement number also engraved on the movement. it should also match the certificate. These will NOT have the AA1111 format

Cheers,

David


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

I've got a copper faced Tag 6000 WH5115-K1 which has the black numbers on the Bezel and is about 12 years old. I've had it from new and it has the COSC movement, though it is now losing more that 1 minute per day.

Would the lose be likely to be fixed by a good service or is it likely the movement would need to be re-calibrated?

Thanks,

A


----------



## decipher28 (May 2, 2010)

more likely a coa (clean,oil,and adjust) will do it a world of good


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

decipher28 said:


> more likely a coa (clean,oil,and adjust) will do it a world of good


Thanks, I will try my local service centre (Tring Watch Doctor.)

A


----------



## JuanSinmiedo (Jun 25, 2009)

EMSCPA said:


> My automatic chronometer has the numbers on the bezel but they're not black. The bezel numbers are raised and polished which looks really cool against the brushed bezel. Maybe you can date the 6000's based on the bezel numbers. I bought my 6000 from a Tag outlet store, where they have a lot of "new old stock" and discontinued models, so I knew that the watch is a few years old, but it's kind of bothering me that I can't get at least an approximate year of production. The model number on the back of the watch is WH5153-2. I've never heard any mention of the -2 in the model numbers so I thought maybe that dash followed by a number would be useful in dating the 6000's. So I called LVMH in New Jersey with the model number dash 2 , but she could only tell me that the 6000's were made from about the beginning of the 90's through 2004. But she also told me that my 3 hand chronometer is a Calbre 7 based on the ETA 2892. Not much information there but I just thought I'd pass it along.


This figure "-2" is a modification to the watch ... and if not allowed to know the year of production of the watch, whether to place more or less.

This was the original reference model and two modifications:

Original ref: WH5153
Mod. 1: WH5153-2
Mod. 2: WH5153-K1

- First there was the original, WH5153, which was a watch that adjusted the strap screws.

- Then there was the first modified WH5153-2. Then they changed that I know of three parts.
1 º The case, which fits with holes to adjust the leather strap with bars, also has the screws. ...and is glossy.
2 ° Another piece that changes is the back, presumably to adapt to the new case, but I do not know for sure.
3 º And the last piece that changes in this modification is the bezel, which now incorporates embossed numbers.

- Finally went to the WH5153-K1 in the bezel, again, no numbers in relief ... case and case back are changed again become-K1. But the main difference between these last two is the bezel.

Not safely years when changes were made, which would be more accurate ... But if the watch was manufactured from 1992 to 2003 more or less, and yours is the second amendment ... probably between 1994 and 1998, in my opinion.

And indeed, incorporates an ETA 2892-A2 quality chronometer.

Regards.


----------



## MajorLonghorn (Aug 12, 2011)

My TAG 6000 was my first real watch, and I still wear it, albeit very infrequently. I've had mine since 1996, and the bracelet broke after about 4 years. A jeweler soldered it together from the underside, and it held for about 6 more years. Eventually I sent it back to TAG for servicing and they replaced it with a leather strap that is decidedly less cool than the original bracelet. If the bracelet was available new for under $500, I'd replace it in an instant.


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

MajorLonghorn said:


> M If the bracelet was available new for under $500, I'd replace it in an instant.


I've seen the odd one come on eBay... but I am looking to try first a Rubber strap and if that doesn't look good then I'll try a 19mm shark mesh. When I've got photos I'll post them so you can see what these look like.

A


----------



## deco (Mar 9, 2010)

Picked this one up during the week. Boxed, with papers. Date a 4 O'clock though - anyone seen that before?


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

The 6000's bracelet was a work of art, but notorious for breaking. I had one and lost it in Lake Mead when the bracelet broke at the most inopportune time. I bought another one, and that bracelet also broke, but not completely. So I went onto ebay and bought a used one, with a tight band. I now wear it very infrequently. Maybe once a year.

The 6000 was the first watch I bought myself, so I have a soft spot in my heart for it.


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

I was going to try a mesh but wasn't convinced there would be enough room between the spring bar and the case, so ended up with one of these:









I will post some pics when I get a few minutes. But it's the best replacement strap I've found so far and it's in a 19mm...

A


----------



## 808eric (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Photos of my new old Tag Heuer 6000. I just bought it on Ebay from "Affordable Jewelry". It came with the retail box I was looking for a replacement band but couldn't find one, because my old Tag uses screws to hold the band to the watch. I hope I bought a real Tag Heuer 6000. It looks almost like my old watch. They are some differences between my old and this watch. My old watch serial number is engraved deeper that the one I bought on Ebay. It was sold as a new watch. The serial number is Q04685. Oh Ooo, my watch just lost 30minutes today 4 days after i got it. I will reset my watch to my GPS clock and monitor it. I hope it just needs cleaning since it was sitting in the show case for a while.

aloha,
eric


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

It's what's inside that counts... what's inside?


----------



## 808eric (Jun 9, 2012)

I haven't opened the case. Is that the only way to tell? Watch is keeping correct time to the second in the last 24hrs. I hope it was just a fluke that it lost time. I'll be monitoring with my GPS clock to see how accurate it is.


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy to chime in here.

What you have pictured is a very early release of the 6000. (circa 1995) Here are the tells:

1. Entire TAG Insignia shaped / 0 Marker on the bezel is luminous material
2. The Serial number is ABOVE the embossed TAG Heuer Hallmark on the caseback
3. The bracelet attaches to the case via screws
4. The bracelet model number is in the ### vs BA### format

The watch looks authentic to me. Model number is correct for white dial, quartz, Mens 6000 with steel case.

You should take note that many of the early 6000 cases DO NOT have holes for spring bars on the inside of the lugs. In other words, it is very likely you won't be getting a strap or bracelet on this case that requires spring bars to attach. I would just leave it as is until you are ready for a change.

Be sure great care is taken when working with the screws, especially not to over tighten. The screwheads are know to snap off. I have a bag of about 5 of these early case with screws studs (no heads) stuck in the case.

I also have extra screws if you ever need them.

Glad to hear the timekeeping resolved itself.

Nice find.

Cheers,

David



808eric said:


> Hi Photos of my new old Tag Heuer 6000. I just bought it on Ebay from "Affordable Jewelry". It came with the retail box I was looking for a replacement band but couldn't find one, because my old Tag uses screws to hold the band to the watch. I hope I bought a real Tag Heuer 6000. It looks almost like my old watch. They are some differences between my old and this watch. My old watch serial number is engraved deeper that the one I bought on Ebay. It was sold as a new watch. The serial number is Q04685. Oh Ooo, my watch just lost 30minutes today 4 days after i got it. I will reset my watch to my GPS clock and monitor it. I hope it just needs cleaning since it was sitting in the show case for a while.
> 
> aloha,
> eric
> ...


----------



## 808eric (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi David,
Thanks for the reply. I feel much better knowing I bought an original, even if its was made around the early 90's. It's looks exactly like my old Tag. I just like the old look. I could have bought a new Tag for the price I paid for this one I found on Ebay $1265.00. Do they make the 6000 anymore? If you want to sell your extra screws, i'll buy them from you. I replaced 1 on my old watch already. "Affordable jewelry" say they can repair my repair my broken link. The say their machine can laser solder stainless. I might send them my band if i have no othe alternative to repair my old broken band. My old Tag still keeps good time.

aloha,
eric


----------



## bemmer (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi David

You mentioned that you have a few old tag heuer 6000 series body with broken stud in it. Are they still complete with the bezel and/or back cover?
I am interested to acquire the cases, if you are willing to give them to me at a fair price. Please email me at [email protected], thanks.

Btw, for all tag heuer 6000 series owner, if you need to change your watch bracelet with aftermarket ones, i have tried and successfully modified rubber watch band that i bought from ebay, to fit my tag heuer 6000 series and still retain the original tag heuer clasp. In my opinion it looks heaps better than just changing the original bracelet with leather / other generic metal bracelet.

I'll try to post some pictures to better show what i mean.
thanks

irwan


----------



## bemmer (Jan 20, 2008)

here are pics of my tag heuer 6000 chronomter with rubber straps modified to fit the original tag heuer 6000 clasp.
have fun.


----------



## CafeRacerMark (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm just bringing this slightly old but very informative thread back to life as I've just purchased a copper coloured WH5115-K1. See new thread I've just started today? 

Only real 'watch out for' was regarding the SS bracelet. I do remember this thread a while back but not the recent(ish) posts from fellow UK/Ireland posters.

@deko - yes, my old quartz chrono CH1112 had the date at between 4-5. Lovely watch! Hope you are enjoying it. My new post incorrectly states I had a CH1113, it was the green dial CH1112 I had.
@AlistairD - did you get your WH5115 serviced at Watch Doctors in Tring? 

Thanks again to all oroginal posters on this thread. The 6000 series was a lovely model.

Cheers!
Mark


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

CafeRacerMark said:


> I'm just bringing this slightly old but very informative thread back to life as I've just purchased a copper coloured WH5115-K1. See new thread I've just started today?
> 
> Only real 'watch out for' was regarding the SS bracelet. I do remember this thread a while back but not the recent(ish) posts from fellow UK/Ireland posters.
> 
> ...


Mark,

Yes I did get my 6000 Copper Faced one serviced at Tring Watch Doctor...

Also bought a Strapcode.com 19mm bracelet which is the best fit and look I've found as a replacement for the original bracelet for the 6000...

A


----------



## dtc (Jun 27, 2007)

bemmer said:


> here are pics of my tag heuer 6000 chronomter with rubber straps modified to fit the original tag heuer 6000 clasp.
> have fun.


Nice watch and nice mod, bemmer! Can you tell me please the strap's width at lug side, and at clasp side? I'm planning to do the same with my 6000 automatic (non-chronograph, full size). Do you have the link to the ebay seller? I've only found rubber straps with 18mm at lug and 16mm at clasp, I believe it must be 19mm straight... right?

Thanks,
dt


----------



## 808eric (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone have a used or new Stainless 6000 mens watch band for sale. I've been looking online but can't find anything that uses the old style screws that hold the band to the bezel. Mine has a broken link where the individual links cannot be replaced. Any ideas how to repair my original band. My band does not take pins it uses screws. email me at [email protected] I really want to keep the original look.

aloha,
eric


----------



## utkarsh23 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi All,
I am a new wus member, and I admit I am really impressed with the wus folks in-depth knowledge about these awesome timekeepers. I am here to ask for your favour to authenticate a TAG 6000 chronometer automatic (WH5213-K1), I recently purchased from EBay.
I am not able to confirm if its an original or a replica? Just Fyi, the strap is not from TAG.
Attaching some pics for ready reference.
Share.Pho.to | This photo set was shared via Share.Pho.to

Many thanks in advance!

Brds
Utkarsh


----------



## bemmer (Jan 20, 2008)

hi all
just thought i revive this old thread
here's my latest acquisition, CH5153 green dial chronograph 24ct gold/ss (far left top row)


----------



## kepuls (Jun 2, 2011)

n/a


----------

